# Fix for Parker Style ransmissions?



## TonyL (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Folks:

I have had trouble with the Parker- style twist transmissions on some higher end kits. When turning them to retract the point, they simply screw off. I also, less frequently, experience a similar issue with extending the point - apparently something is not grabbing whatever it is within the mechanism that pushes the refill forward. I would think the source of the problem is the same. 

Any ideas as to how to fix?


Thank you!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 19, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> I have had trouble with the Parker- style twist transmissions on some higher end kits. When turning them to retract the point, they simply screw off. I also, less frequently, experience a similar issue with extending the point - apparently something is not grabbing whatever it is within the mechanism that pushes the refill forward. I would think the source of the problem is the same.
> 
> ...


You need to turn them on to get a tighter latch when you screw the finial on.  If the transmission is tight enough when you start it will work ok unless you over turn when extending or retracting the point.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you Smitty. I have done that at the risk of over tightening them. I will tighten even more.... thanks.


----------



## magpens (Nov 19, 2015)

Which pen kits are you working with, Tony ?


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 19, 2015)

magpens said:


> Which pen kits are you working with, Tony ?


I have seen the described problems on Cigar kits especially those with a double action transmission.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 19, 2015)

_						Which pen kits are you working with, Tony ?_ 

PM sent - no specific kit identified. Single-tube, twist-top.

Maybe it just requires more tightening. We will see. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 19, 2015)

TonyL said:


> _                        Which pen kits are you working with, Tony ?_
> 
> PM sent - no specific kit identified. Single-tube, twist-top.
> 
> Maybe it just requires more tightening. We will see. Thanks!


Usually you turn them to a point where they "latch" then turn back slightly. After that when you extend then retract they shouldn't turn far enough to unscrew the next time you try to extend unless you force them while retracting.  At least that's how my Royales seem to work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2015)

I always take a pair of pliers and give it a hardy twist. when I sell a pen like that I inform the person that is how I did it and show them how to change and reinstall.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 20, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I always take a pair of pliers and give it a hardy twist. when I sell a pen like that I inform the person that is how I did it and show them how to change and reinstall.


Well I haven't used pliers before but I might start - sounds good to me.


----------



## KCW (Nov 20, 2015)

I have had the same problem with customers unscrewing the transmission, when they don't know which way to turn them.  I just put a small dot of blue loctite on the threads, when I install them.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2015)

KCW said:


> I have had the same problem with customers unscrewing the transmission, when they don't know which way to turn them.  I just put a small dot of blue loctite on the threads, when I install them.



Then how do they replace the refill


----------



## TonyL (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Dan. I was thinking of doing that, but "feared" not being able to unscrew the transmission to replace the ink refill. I know the blue LT is less permanent than the red, but how did you overcome having to replace the refill? It is likely that I don't completely understand how the transmission works. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## KCW (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry, for the confusion with my post.  I only do this with component sets that the refill is changed by unscrewing the tip of the pen.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 20, 2015)

No worries.


----------

